# PB



## Possm (Nov 1, 2015)

Here are some photos of PB, currently 13 years old.

This one was taken about 5 years ago.


This was taken last week, shes constantly in a moult now. Her breeder is very surprised to hear she was alive. Sadly shes now declining in health.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you move photos in photobucket or rename them, then it breaks your links and the photos will not show up in your posts. 
These photos are missing. *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your PB is a beautiful 13 year old, that's for sure! 
I'm sorry she is starting to have health problems and I'm wishing all the best for her.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

She is quite pretty, and thirteen years is a testimony to your great care...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She's beautiful!  
Her shade of pink is stunning and it's clear she's in very good hands


----------

